# Bridlington Sky



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Expecting good weather then


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nah just the norm,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thought that was normal for Brid


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Cool picture.









I quite like that sky, guess I'm getting used to it now.


----------

